# Grooming for conformation shows?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Erik Strickland has a great DVD on how to groom goldens.

Grooming :: Strickland Sensations

Edit: It is 25 percent off for the month of November too!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Erik Strickland has a great DVD on how to groom goldens.
> 
> Grooming :: Strickland Sensations
> 
> Edit: It is 25 percent off for the month of November too!


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Look at this too! At the top of the page they also have a link for info on the feet and the tail and shows you how to groom them.
Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Trial & Error!  You'll learn the most by hands on practice. I would sometimes go over to my breeder's house and we'd both have a dog on the grooming table and I'd do what she did. This was after a few times where I'd visit and just watch her groom. Practice has been the biggest help of all and friends that will help you along the way. I've been lucky to have my breeder and the stud dog owner living within reasonable driving distance. Without them, I'd know nothing! By no means am I an expert, but I can groom my dog before a show pretty well. Every dog is different in what it needs groomed and how. You'll also develop your own preferences in products. Try to set up at a show with a friend or your breeder.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I found a few videos on Youtube on grooming Golden Retrievers too - free to watch!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Erik Strickland has a great DVD on how to groom goldens.
> 
> Grooming :: Strickland Sensations
> 
> Edit: It is 25 percent off for the month of November too!


 
A few years back I actually got to meet Mr. Strickland. One thing he told me was to try to buy good quality tools, especially when it comes to the ones that cut. ( Of course he was trying to sell me his set.) I know I have heard hairdressers say the same thing. My hairdresser has also told me if she drops a pair of shears, it needs to be resharpened.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The Strickland videos are great. If a club near you has him in to do his seminar, go! It is really worthwhile. Morningsage Goldens also has detailed tutorials online. They might be the ones linked through PVGRC.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sterregold said:


> The Strickland videos are great. If a club near you has him in to do his seminar, go! It is really worthwhile. Morningsage Goldens also has detailed tutorials online. They might be the ones linked through PVGRC.


I think I remember hearing that Mr. Strickland recently retired due to health problems. I could be wrong, but I think that's what I heard.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have taught several people how to groom, it is a hands on kind of things... videos are great but get hte scissors and practice... in the past i have had folks come on over and practice on my dogs... that is how I learned a professional handler had me over to her house and i practiced on her dogs with her standing over me watching... 

the thing about grooming is practice makes perfect and don't be afraid... hair grows... if you screw it up don't worry... it grows back and you can try again


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Shalva said:


> the thing about grooming is practice makes perfect and don't be afraid... hair grows... if you screw it up don't worry... it grows back and you can try again


This is my problem, I have the DVD's and another tutorial but I am so afraid to try it. Brady's feet right now look like he is wearing slippers, and I have gone over how to do feet so many times, I am just chicken.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> This is my problem, I have the DVD's and another tutorial but I am so afraid to try it. Brady's feet right now look like he is wearing slippers, and I have gone over how to do feet so many times, I am just chicken.



if you don't have a grooming table... get one... it really does make this whole process a lot easier... the dog stays put and you are at eye level... I honestly find that grooming my natalie is much harder than the goldens simply because she is to big for the table and if they are not on the table ... they walk off, they turn around etc etc and trimming a moving target is just a pain.... so get a table... I have been known to put a dog on the tailgate of our pick up as well... so that would work having them up makes it easier... I can't stress that enough... 

hair grows... chop off whats underneath his feet ... just chop that right off... then go for it.... chop off the slipper part and use the thinning shears... they are alot more forgiving... until you get the hang of it but it will grow... the worst that will happen is that you will have cut marks or take to much off but practice makes perfect... and you will learn...to bad you aren't closer I have three goldens in need of a trim and a flat coat that resembles a Yak right now and you could practice on them


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> I think I remember hearing that Mr. Strickland recently retired due to health problems. I could be wrong, but I think that's what I heard.


Erik retired from professional handling--but because he started a family and did not want to spend so much time on the road. He went out with the top Golden in the USA. He did have an illness a while back that put his seminars on hold, but as I understand it he is starting up again. My club has him booked for the spring, so I hope so!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm going to display my ignorance by asking how high the grooming table is and how you get a 65 lb. Golden up there. I've been trying to groom Zoe with her standing on the floor and it's just not that easy unless someone's available to hold her still and even then it's hard to see what you're doing.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I either lift them .... or they have learned to put their front feet up and then I just boost their butts... You can buy grooming tables for about a hundred bucks sometimes less at various places... I jsut bought mine its probably a meter or so off the ground... it has an arm with a noose attached to hold said golden on the table... it really does make your life alot easier and is a great investment anyway for nail trims. pulling ticks or check wounds... it is something you will never regret having ... most fold up so they can be put away....


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

"See the Difference" grooming dvd by Deb Oster is also good.


----------

